# First ever IUI ~ stage 1 ~ Genopeptyl



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello  

  I'm starting my first atempt at IUI after 10 yrs of trying for a baby,    with no luck after trying clomoid, tamoxenfen and being told theres no real reason as to why i can't conviece naturally except being told that my tubes are wonky!?!  
then earlier in the year caught unexpectedly!    but didnt know till it was to late and had a ectopic pregnacy and now only have one tube.

  i have had my genopeptyl injection    and am now waiting for my first scan on the 25th !

  any one else near the begining? and are about to go through the same?

  
                  
jess x x x


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

hiya thought you might want to try this thread and chat with other women doing iui

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154980.msg2408819#msg2408819

good luck
xxxxxxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

thank you i will..


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site! xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jess,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amzing site full of support, information and friendship  

Good luck for your 2ww and   you get your BFP!

Nikki xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello jess  Welcome to FF 

You've joined a great site and you'll meet loads of people who are going through the same thing as yourself. Sorry to hear about your loss .

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post. 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *   CLIcK HERE 

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment. 

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

We have a part of this board dedicated to the memories of angel babies and children. Many ladies here find it comforting to have a place to talk to / about their lost loved ones. 

*Forget me not ~ *CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Jess

Welcome to the site - you will find fantastic support and friends on here. Have you also posted on the Powys thread?
There is a support group meeting on Thursday in Shrewsbury and a few of us from the shropshire thread on here go, this month there is a chat on egg donation  -some months are just chats and coffee - but it is great to get together.

Good luck with your tmt.

Kazzz
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi!

Just wanted to welcome you to the site and wish you lots of luck for 25th!

Sue


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for all the kind incouragements....  they help a lot..
i've now jumped so far..after all the waiting    anf finally on my self injections!! woo hoo!    
any way i'm on day two now and finding the neddles quiet painfull.. 
i'm totally fine putting the neddle in but ohhh pushing the liquid in ..ouch  
havnt tried the auto injector yet any one know if thats good to use i.e. less painfull!! (if only)

i get a small bump after injectioning i take it this is normal?? and the area inflammed?
then the odd pain..well more kind or twitch really of something happeing..is it to sooon to be feelig this..on day two ?
next scan next thurs...cant wait to see if its working!


----------

